# Tobacco extraction help



## stevie g (16/2/16)

There might be an existing thread with this information but does anyone have a good resource for doing tobacco extractions to use as flavorings in eliquid?.

Or a link to a good guide. I have read a few different guides on google but I prefer how us locals describe things


----------



## zadiac (16/2/16)

Just get some pure tobacco of your choice, dump it in pure pg, heat it up a little, shake very well and let sit for a day. Repeat often. With tea and coffee, a few days will do, but with tobacco, you might want to repeat the process for two weeks or more.
I extracted coffee and tea this way and got some awesome results!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Just to add... 

I extracted using pipe tobacco, first thing to note... you will get nicotine, and I have no idea how much. I purposefully did not add extra nicotine concentrate while mixing my juice (the vape was decent and I did get a kick). Secondly, a cheesecloth worked great for the straining. I repeated the process 5 times, heating the pg/tobacco solution to roughly 40 degrees at a time and got quite a decent flavour out of it. Also done this exact process with aniseed, cardimom and cinnamon... worked great for me although I did not get as concentrated as I wanted hence my final mix was a 60PG/40VG mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

@Cespian 

What would you say the nic content was at if you had to take a guess comparing it to a juice say 1.5 or 3mg nic content?.


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

@zadiac

Was your coffee extraction good, how much percentage did you use it as a flavor?.


----------



## zadiac (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @zadiac
> 
> Was your coffee extraction good, how much percentage did you use it as a flavor?.



It was quite strong. I think coffee extracts the easiest of all. I only used about 3ml in a 50ml coffee mix.


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Just to add...
> 
> I extracted using pipe tobacco, first thing to note... you will get nicotine, and I have no idea how much. I purposefully did not add extra nicotine concentrate while mixing my juice (the vape was decent and I did get a kick). Secondly, a cheesecloth worked great for the straining. I repeated the process 5 times, heating the pg/tobacco solution to roughly 40 degrees at a time and got quite a decent flavour out of it. Also done this exact process with aniseed, cardimom and cinnamon... worked great for me although I did not get as concentrated as I wanted hence my final mix was a 60PG/40VG mix


I beg to differ. The amount of nic you going to get if at all is so minute as to not even worry about.
Nic extraction is done with a completely different chemical process.

If you google tobacco extraction there are lots of articles and how to's most mention that nic is not really part of the extraction process.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @Cespian
> 
> What would you say the nic content was at if you had to take a guess comparing it to a juice say 1.5 or 3mg nic content?.



I have absolutely no idea @Sprint 
The PG content was significantly higher than what I usually vape (usually vape 70VG/30PG) hence the throat hit was already too overbearing for me. If I had to guess wildly, it could have possibly been between 3 and 5mg/ml nic (this tobacco concentrate made up 6% of the total flavour concentrate (roughly 3ml flavouring in a total of 30ml juice)


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I beg to differ. The amount of nic you going to get if at all is so minute as to not even worry about.
> Nic extraction is done with a completely different chemical process.
> 
> If you google tobacco extraction there are lots of articles and how to's most mention that nic is not really part of the extraction process.



Thanks, like I mentioned, the PG content probably caused majority of the "strongness" for me. I've not gone too deep into NET as I have grown out of tobacco flavours.


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Thanks, like I mentioned, the PG content probably caused majority of the "strongness" for me. I've not gone too deep into NET as I have grown out of tobacco flavours.


The thing is most pipe tobacco is aromatic. Which means treated, with chemicals maybe. Best is to use something 100% natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The thing is most pipe tobacco is aromatic. Which means treated, with chemicals maybe. Best is to use something 100% natural.



It was the purest tobacco I could find at the time. Most of it was fueled by my curiosity and it didn't taste bad at all. And again, thanks for this info, I am alot more educated and minful of possible dangers now than I was back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> There might be an existing thread with this information but does anyone have a good resource for doing tobacco extractions to use as flavorings in eliquid?.
> 
> Or a link to a good guide. I have read a few different guides on google but I prefer how us locals describe things


 
In general but this link may help...
*https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/1sost6/creating_extracts_to_be_used_in_ejuice/*

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Neal (16/2/16)

Mate,

Just out of interest what sort of tobacco did you use? I can buy bundles of dried tobacco leaves at local market and have often wondered if it is feasible to extract content for diy.


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Neal said:


> Mate,
> 
> Just out of interest what sort of tobacco did you use? I can buy bundles of dried tobacco leaves at local market and have often wondered if it is feasible to extract content for diy.



A natural pipe tobacco from Cock n Bull (cannot remember the brand)...
Check @Gazzacpt 's comment about pipe tobacco possibly containing chemical flavour enhancers which I totally agree with now and was oblivious to this before. Pure tobacco exists, use that instead. Just don't use the cigarette tobacco (for rollies)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

Also curious to know where I can get some tobacco.

Saw some ladies selling dried tobacco leaves at a local market but not sure if its safe to use


----------



## GerharddP (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @Cespian
> 
> What would you say the nic content was at if you had to take a guess comparing it to a juice say 1.5 or 3mg nic content?.





Gazzacpt said:


> I beg to differ. The amount of nic you going to get if at all is so minute as to not even worry about.
> Nic extraction is done with a completely different chemical process.
> 
> If you google tobacco extraction there are lots of articles and how to's most mention that nic is not really part of the extraction process.



Nicotine is extracted via an "acid/base" extraction for the sake of safety i will not give any methods but it is not soluble per say in PG thus you get "suspended" nic out of the tobacco but not dissolved. The process i use to extract alkaloids is not only full of cr@p but difficult without decent lab ware. Your product is extremely poisonous and not to be ffed with. Be very careful with these types of things as sometimes conditions are just right for the reaper to come for a field day that's why if/when i do these types of things i have the utmost of care to ensure that every aspect is monitored and controlled. Remember with chemistry garbage in IS garbage out.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

sheesh this is taking DIY to the next level. I'm still a level one noob - however the force is strong with me and someday when I am big and have trained hard. I will do self extraction of flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Nicotine is extracted via an "acid/base" extraction for the sake of safety i will not give any methods but it is not soluble per say in PG thus you get "suspended" nic out of the tobacco but not dissolved.



Hmmm... So what you're saying is that I should mix up some Chlorine from my pool (acid), with some milk from my fridge (base) to create my mix. Throw it in a can, seal it for steeping purposes, and wait next to it patiently to get nicotine?


----------



## GerharddP (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... So what you're saying is that I should mix up some Chlorine from my pool (acid), with some milk from my fridge (base) to create my mix. Throw it in a can, seal it for steeping purposes, and wait next to it patiently to get nicotine?


"Chlorine from my pool (acid)" <- Base -> CaHOCl calcium hypochlorite.
"milk from my fridge (base)" <- slightly acid -> pH of *between 6.7 and 6.5*.

What im saying if you dont understand exactly what you are dealing with...vape king etc are around the corner. Go buy some juice. Even extracting "flavors" from natural products can be dangerous as some harmful chems also come over in the process and needs to be separated. This is the reason why its so expensive for a 10 ml bottle. It has had tens of trained chemical engineers working around the pitfalls of each flavor.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Waine (16/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Just get some pure tobacco of your choice, dump it in pure pg, heat it up a little, shake very well and let sit for a day. Repeat often. With tea and coffee, a few days will do, but with tobacco, you might want to repeat the process for two weeks or more.
> I extracted coffee and tea this way and got some awesome results!



@zadiac Will this recipe work with pure VG insted of PG?


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> "Chlorine from my pool (acid)" <- Base -> CaHOCl calcium hypochlorite.
> "milk from my fridge (base)" <- slightly acid -> pH of *between 6.7 and 6.5*.
> 
> What im saying if you dont understand exactly what you are dealing with...vape king etc are around the corner. Go buy some juice. Even extracting "flavors" from natural products can be dangerous as some harmful chems also come over in the process and needs to be separated. This is the reason why its so expensive for a 10 ml bottle. It has had tens of trained chemical engineers working around the pitfalls of each flavor.


Haha! So even when I'm trying to make a bomb I don't know what I'm talking about! I've considered extracting flavours, but as I can't be sure of what I'm going to end up putting in my lungs I wouldn't touch it with a barge-pole. I for one stick to tried and tested things before I put it into my body!


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

Waine said:


> @zadiac Will this recipe work with pure VG insted of PG?


VG is not a great flavour carrier. If you soak your tobacco in VG you could probably add nic and vape it just like that and it could still be muted. PG carries flavour really really well and even so you need to mix in quite a percentage of the extract you make.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! So even when I'm trying to make a bomb I don't know what I'm talking about! I've considered extracting flavours, but as I can't be sure of what I'm going to end up putting in my lungs I wouldn't touch it with a barge-pole. I for one stick to tried and tested things before I put it into my body!


Look Christopher Columbus didnt shy away from the unknown but he was very well educated in nautical sciences. All im saying is if you cant be sure of the result then DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS AT HOME. There are some REAL nasty stuff on God's green earth. Some of them are lethal at µg levels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Look Christopher Columbus didnt shy away from the unknown but he was very well educated in nautical sciences. All im saying is if you cant be sure of the result then DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS AT HOME. There are some REAL nasty stuff on God's green earth. Some of them are lethal at µg levels.


I don't know man this sounds a bit alarmist to me. There seems to be a lot of perople that vape their own tobacco extracts and I haven't heard anything negative from them... so far....


----------



## GerharddP (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> I don't know man this sounds a bit alarmist to me. There seems to be a lot of perople that vape their own tobacco extracts and I haven't heard anything negative from them... so far....


As per my original quote I was talking about the dangers of extracting nicotine. My later posts were aimed at "doing your own extractions when you grow up" without specifying the intended plant material. This is not fear mongering its preventative measures for a headline reading "Vaper dies after extracting and vaping ricin" ......he was found dead after trying to make a castor oil alternative to more expensive high grade VG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> As per my original quote I was talking about the dangers of extracting nicotine. My later posts were aimed at "doing your own extractions when you grow up" without specifying the intended plant material. This is not fear mongering its preventative measures for a headline reading "Vaper dies after extracting and vaping ricin" ......he was found dead after trying to make a castor oil alternative to more expensive high grade VG


I hear you and appreciate your concern but the topic is tobacco extraction. 

So far what I have read and watched on youtube is that minimal nicotine is extracted from the tobacco using plain PG. Esthers on the other hand do extract nicotine but I won't be using those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (16/2/16)

Sorry if I seem to have a "father complex" guys. Not my intention but I have come to respect all on this forum and thus will hate to see someone get hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> As per my original quote I was talking about the dangers of extracting nicotine. My later posts were aimed at "doing your own extractions when you grow up" without specifying the intended plant material. This is not fear mongering its preventative measures for a headline reading "Vaper dies after extracting and vaping ricin" ......he was found dead after trying to make a castor oil alternative to more expensive high grade VG


Yeah, that is how I understood it too. Extracting the flavours from tobacco leaves in PG is rather safe.


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/2/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah, that is how I understood it too. Extracting the flavours from tobacco leaves in PG is rather safe.


Just for interest sake, can other flavours be extracted like this ? IE: Vanilla, Mint etc.


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Just for interest sake, can other flavours be extracted like this ? IE: Vanilla, Mint etc.



There are a few Reddit threads that explain different extraction methods for different stuff. Currently out so will find the links when I get home. 

Basically IMO stay away from fruits because you will extract sugar along with the flavour and its a mission seperating it. I personally successfully extracted cinnamon from cinnamon sticks, aniseed and cardimom. Currently have Jeera laying in PG just for science purposes lol. 

Cinnamon has been my biggest success I must say... the flavour was so crisp and very concentrated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (16/2/16)

I would try an alcohol and PG extraction in my kitchen from the stock of pipe tobacco I have, If I could just get hold of some PG. It's difficult to get Commercial Propylene Glycol in any of the pharmacies I have visited here.

There are numerous methods. 

The alcohol will extract the nicotine, you just have to evaporate it off before you filter. Yes, the danger is how much nicotine one will get?

Interesting topic. I would so love to convert my tobacco stash into delicious tobacco juice. I will appreciate any proven recipes. 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Waine said:


> I would try an alcohol and PG extraction in my kitchen from the stock of pipe tobacco I have, If I could just get hold of some PG. It's difficult to get Commercial Propylene Glycol in any of the pharmacies I have visited here.
> 
> There are numerous methods.
> 
> ...



1. The PG you buy from one of our venders should be pharmaceutical grade and at least 95% pure. Your solution can then be safe to vape.
2. I would strongly suggest against extracting nicotine from tobacco as the residue left over once you evaporate the alcohol is heavily concentrated (can reach up to 99% or 990mg per ml). This is ridiculously poisonous. Stick to purchasing a maximum of 10% nicotine solutions (100mg per ml). Besides for nicotine, you extract other plant matter as well which makes your solution impurer.
3. Dont use any tobacco... use pure tobacco. Cigarette tobacco is laced with other nasty stuff. Find pure tobacco.


----------



## Waine (16/2/16)

@Cespian Thanks for the info. Fair warning. BTW I would never dream of using cigarette tobacco.

I have "pure", pipe tobacco in tins. Irish Flake by Peterston is probably one of the "purest" you can buy over the counter Yes one I have is "cased" (flavour added) one Tin is Latakia which is pure too. but will it work? What would be the ratio of PG to tobacco? How do you safely extract?

About PG. Do you know an easy way to buy? I don't do online buying. Only COD online buying. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Just for interest sake, can other flavours be extracted like this ? IE: Vanilla, Mint etc.


I had some success with vanilla pods but buy concentrates it works better lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

I have 50g of pure tobacco lying in 100ml of PG in a slow cooker @60 degrees. Will let you guys know how it turns out in 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Waine said:


> @Cespian Thanks for the info. Fair warning. BTW I would never dream of using cigarette tobacco.
> 
> I have "pure", pipe tobacco in tins. Irish Flake by Peterston is probably one of the "purest" you can buy over the counter Yes one I have is "cased" (flavour added) one Tin is Latakia which is pure too. but will it work? What would be the ratio of PG to tobacco? How do you safely extract?
> 
> ...



I made mine in a 50ml glass jar. Half way full of tobacco and filled it with 30mls of PG. Letting it sit for 1.5 months in total and heating up once a week to assist the process. Kept the jar sealed for the durarion of the period. I have no idea which stores you can purchase over the counter but I would try Dischem. Im no biochemist lol so I can only tell you what I done to extract the flavour. Whether it is safe or not I am unable to say.

Disclaimer: I take no responsibility for any harm or health related outcomes using this method lol


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I had some success with vanilla pods but buy concentrates it works better lol.



If I could agree twice I would lol. I done this to ease my curiosity only.


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Hey Guys

Just got home, this is the link I had bookmarked for extraction of your own flavours. You will notice the mention of not extracting fruit flavours because of sugar content.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/1sost6/creating_extracts_to_be_used_in_ejuice/

Hope that helps


----------



## capetocuba (16/2/16)

As @Gazzacpt said getting a tobacco without the chemicals is a win. I found a place selling organic and untreated tobacco. The extraction worked well. I soaked the tobacco in PG in a glass jar with lid for a month. All was amazing except the tobacco's flavour wasn't to my taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/2/16)

I never used heat. Just wanted the top bacco and PG together and left in the cupboard for three months. Strained and used. It gunks up coils really really fast. There are so many good tobacco concentrates on the market, that is just isn't worth the schlep to me anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/2/16)

Cespian said:


> 1. The PG you buy from one of our venders should be pharmaceutical grade and at least 95% pure. Your solution can then be safe to vape.
> 2. I would strongly suggest against extracting nicotine from tobacco as the residue left over once you evaporate the alcohol is heavily concentrated (can reach up to 99% or 990mg per ml). This is ridiculously poisonous. Stick to purchasing a maximum of 10% nicotine solutions (100mg per ml). Besides for nicotine, you extract other plant matter as well which makes your solution impurer.
> 3. Dont use any tobacco... use pure tobacco. Cigarette tobacco is laced with other nasty stuff. Find pure tobacco.


You wont extract any nic via alc.....as i said there is a very specific reason for it. Using an acid/base to solvent extraction will get the nic. Alc will desolve the tar etc from the leaves. If you dont believe me take some alc put your leaves in, extract and evap like suggested and compare your results to known samples of undiluted nic. Guaranteed that you will be disappointed. Fair warning is the intention of my post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (17/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> You wont extract any nic via alc.....as i said there is a very specific reason for it. Using an acid/base to solvent extraction will get the nic. Alc will desolve the tar etc from the leaves. If you dont believe me take some alc put your leaves in, extract and evap like suggested and compare your results to known samples of undiluted nic. Guaranteed that you will be disappointed. Fair warning is the intention of my post



I think my post was misunderstood; regardless of what is used to extract the nicotine, my point was not to do it because of the dangerous final product; being* undiluted nicotine* (especially without professional lab equipment). I have never extracted nicotine myself (only soaked in PG to extract the flavour) and I don't plan to ever do it (and still strongly suggest against it). Thanks for the info though, I will read into it for general knowledge purposes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (17/2/16)

Cespian said:


> I made mine in a 50ml glass jar. Half way full of tobacco and filled it with 30mls of PG. Letting it sit for 1.5 months in total and heating up once a week to assist the process. Kept the jar sealed for the durarion of the period. I have no idea which stores you can purchase over the counter but I would try Dischem. Im no biochemist lol so I can only tell you what I done to extract the flavour. Whether it is safe or not I am unable to say.
> 
> Disclaimer: I take no responsibility for any harm or health related outcomes using this method lol


Thanks for the tip @Cespain ... My only problem is My 2 Dischems don't sell PG. Not at Clicks....other pharmacists look at me funny when I ask for it. Or they say we don't stock this". I need to find a vendor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (23/2/16)

So I have 3 well packed different pipe tobaccos in my cupboard soaked in Mason jars and VG. The tobaccos are 7 to 8 yrs old. I put a bit of alcohol in each one. I will wait for 30 to 69 days then "harvest". This is my cold extraction Recepie, based on what I have read on the Web. 

At tge moment, I am very slowly cooking my warm extraction experimental method on a Bain Marie made in a Crock pot on low, on and off for three days. Stirring in between. 

Tomorrow I filter. Very exciting and a whole lot of fun. I have so much excess pipe tobacco and still have. But first I must test....

Here art my 2 questions:.

How much nicotine will come out into the final extract which will be done with coffee filters? And WTF can I buy PG in Durban?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the tip @Cespain ... My only problem is My 2 Dischems don't sell PG. Not at Clicks....other pharmacists look at me funny when I ask for it. Or they say we don't stock this". I need to find a vendor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Valley Vapour and Sky Blue vaping. Best for PG. Good prices.


----------



## stevie g (23/2/16)

My results as promised. 

I mixed 50g tobacco with 100ml PG sealed glass in a slow cooker for 24hrs, got impatient lol. 

Mixing @5% tobacco and the taste is good I would call it a success.

I will be using it at 0.5% to round out a tobacco flavorant that needs more body.

Currently doing a 72hr extraction will post results.


NB filter through coffee pfilter paper 4 times to get the cleanest extract. Coils are not gunking as bad as I expected but I wouldn't use it @5% with a commercial coil


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Great thread @Sprint, local DIY guys and girls don't really post about making their own tobacco extract. A few weeks after I started vaping and with not being able to find the right tobacco e-liquid I decided to extract my own NET`s.

When I gave up smoking completely I had a lot of Cuban cigars left over in my humidor. I did a bit of research on the world wide interwebs and started to experiment. At first, like most new things, it looked intimidating but after a mishap here and there I finally succeeded. It was actually simple and the mishaps were down to my overzealousness.

So with information in hand I did the unthinkable, I took a few Romeo Y Julieta`s (RyJ) and Cohiba`s out of the humidor and left them to dry/dehydrate. I hijacked my wife's spice blender which was still new and blitzed the cigars to a rough chop. I put them in mason jars and let them steep for about 3 months, alternating between a cool cupboard and the freezer. I used the freezer twice during the 3 month period. For the first two to three weeks nothing happened. From week four the liquid started to take on a light brown hue. 8 weeks in it was looking good. After 10-11 weeks it started to take on a really dark colour. No heat was used in the process. 

I made 4 batches: RyJ batches with 50/50 PG/VG and 100% VG and Cohiba batches with 50/50 PG/VG and 100% VG. Each batch yielded about 50 ml of extract. To strain I passed the mix through a medium stainless steel sieve a few times, then a fine stainless steel sieve a few more times. I then used a paper filter for the final filtration. At first the extract at 1% was not much different to the Hurricane Vapour Sunshine Cured Tobacco liquid. It had a raw earthy taste/flavour. After awhile I had the so called light bulb moment. I put the jars, lid off, into the humidor with the humidifier turned off. I left it there for a few weeks and upon next tasting I was blown away at how close it was to what I wanted. I also experimented with a smoky tobacco by toasting the chopped up cigar before steeping. This also yielded good results.

I now add this to some e-liquids to boost the tobacco profile or mix and with plain VG . After mixing I let it steep for a few days before vaping. Now I just need to find the right alcohol flavour profile and I can make my own WB Blackbird although I`m sure steeping in a used brandy/whiskey barrel is the only way to get the profile right. I want to get this for steeping when I start getting more into DIY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (24/2/16)

Thanks for sharing @Blu_Marlin


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

Thanks for the info guys. I am going to filter my first batch which has been in the crock pot for at 70 degrees C for 4 days and 3 nights, this evening. Being VG based, I have read that the filter process, being 4X through coffee filters may take a few days. I am still wondering what percentage nicotine will be in the extract. I am geussing 3 to 5% from what I have read.


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I am going to filter my first batch which has been in the crock pot for at 70 degrees C for 4 days and 3 nights, this evening. Being VG based, I have read that the filter process, being 4X through coffee filters may take a few days. I am still wondering what percentage nicotine will be in the extract. I am geussing 3 to 5% from what I have read.


Please point us to where you read that it could contain between 3 and 5 % nicotine.


----------



## stevie g (24/2/16)

Sounds very wrong to me. Vaping it added @5% no nic added felt like 0mg juice to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

Andre said:


> Please point us to where you read that it could contain between 3 and 5 % nicotine.


I'm sorry I never cut and pasted the info to keep it for you -- in my haste to acquire as much info as possible on N.E.T . Judging from the above info is there any Nicky in the extract at all?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

The final result was 175ml of VG N.E.T. The flavour was rum and Honey from a 7 year old tobacco. I was sorry that I only strained it 4 times. It caked up my RDA. The flavour was awful. I guessed I have to let it steep perhaps. Then I mixed it with some other juice. Airing every day, I will try again in 2 weeks .

I made a second batch with a special 8 yr old mix. The same way. Filtered it 5X this time. Smells amazing. Allowing it to steep. 

Basically I am learning and having fun with a ton of lef tover tobacco as a former pipe smoker. (And a huge cigarette smoker!)

I think fun and learning is key to enjoying vaping. 

PS. ..

I got no nicotine buzz at all. So clearly I was completely wrong and must have misread the 3 to 6 % illusion.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk
8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (1/3/16)

@Waine was did you strain it with?. What percentage as a flavor did you mix it?.


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Sprint said:


> @Waine was did you strain it with?. What percentage as a flavor did you mix it?.


@Sprint I mixed it 50% NET with 50% other 6% nicotine commercial juice. So now I have at least 3% nicotine which I can live with, especially of I am chain vaping. I will mix all my NET with simple flavours that I am not too mad about, for example "Agent Orange" by Hazelworks. The orange may tone down the sweetness of the Rum and Honey NET batch.

My other batches of NET have Latakia in so I can also use that to tone down a sweet commercial juice when mixing 50/50.

One of the best NET mixers is "Mr Foggs Famous Sauce - At first flight" in my opinion. 

I strained it through coffe filters 3X and a big syringe with unhealthy normal cotton wool balls.

My next batch was 4X coffee filters and one syringe filter. The straining of VG takes 2 days.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Just tried to send photos of my third batch. Im hopeless at photos from Tapatalk. 

The mix is no alcohol. 3 day hot crock cook, on and off, allowing a bit of water from the lid to drip in the mason jar. This adds a bit of automatic distilled water. 

It is filtering now. Takes forever! Almost like a Hellcom Internet line. Because this is just VG and a tiny bit of DW. 

Such fun. My man cave smells like a well stocked old fashioned tobacconist.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (2/3/16)

Did you use vodka?. Ive been wanting try vodka mixed with pg for an extraction but have not gotten around to it yet. I am assuming the vodka will evaporate if I leave the mixture in a crockpot on high heat for a couple of hours. @Waine you must let us know how the batch with alcohol goes please.


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Did you use vodka?. Ive been wanting try vodka mixed with pg for an extraction but have not gotten around to it yet. I am assuming the vodka will evaporate if I leave the mixture in a crockpot on high heat for a couple of hours. @Waine you must let us know how the batch with alcohol goes please.


Sorry @Sprint I meant "no alcohol". I edited it. The first 2 batches I cooked I used a mixture of pure 90% alcohol and a splash if vodca.

I will definitely let you know how the alcohol one turns out. That's batch one and 2. 

Remember. I also have 3 in my cupboard with a slow cold VG extraction. 2 with alcohol. 1 without. 

The alcohol doesn't all evapotate. About 10% remains. It's a nice "carrier" in low amounts. Otherwise the VG is as thick as syrup. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/3/16)

I am not expert but have exracted normal cigarette tabacco in VG. Just letting the bottle float in nearly boiling water for bout half an hour. Tasted very similar to the smell you get from opening a fresh pack, didn't vape much of it though as I thought most cig chemicals would be extracted with the flavour. But as far as the extraction went, found it fairly easy.


----------



## Waine (5/3/16)

Ok. So today I bottled my 3rd NET (Naturally extracted tobacco ). 180 grams 8 yr pipe tobacco blend, 750 ml VG....3 days in the crock Pot on low. On a few hours -- off a few hours. Took 3 days to filter! 5X. Last one with a syringe and 2 cotton balls. It yielded only 380 ml. Vaped some on my dripper. Amazing! 

Sadly no nicotine hit. I really tonked it on My Fishbone RDA. But an awesome smooth flavourful tobacco vape.

Totally wreked my wick. But that's the trade off.

I will blend one of this with 50% of this with 50%, 6% nic of another juice. That will give me a 3% nic tobacco juice blend.

It's really amazing on its own but sadly I miss the nicotine. 

It was hard work but fun and rewarding. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

